# Anybody Ever Run Into This?



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/37822753

They make it sound like all you have to do is call the gas company and they will come out with a camera to identify if there is a cross bore. Well, what are you supposed to do if the sewer is backed up and you can't see with a camera?

I know it is extremely rare but it still makes you think.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is no functional benefit whatsoever to putting a camera stopped up sewer. The only possible exception would be to just locate what direction the pipe runs. You would never be able to see what is blocking the line. These "camera first" rules are popping up all across the country with many utility providers. They are attempting to shift liability off of their own back for cross-bore problems.

It is based on the principle of "I am not liable for my mistake unless you find my mistake in advance".


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.

I sent them an e-mail outlining the problem with that approach and asked about with whom the liability lies since the gas company is the one who did the cross bore in the first place. It will be interesting to see how or even if they reply! Stay tuned...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

What's next, call before you garden?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Put my camera (less than a year old at the time) down a sewer that was still full once just to do a locate of the problem spot. Problem ended up being a cross bore from fiber company. Camera just stuck under their line and had to be excavated 12 feet deep while it was still in the pipe! I cringed when they broke the clay open... Camera ended up being fine but will never do that again

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Happened to me twice, one with gas line, they pay for the whole thing plus the back sewer rodding charges.. other, 2 electric line feeds to houses, fookin electric claimed tree roots did it.. homeower was stabbing it thinking it was large black tree roots,. Electric company claimed tree roots grew in missection of pvc pipe. I carefully cut out the section ( power lines was off ) and showed perfectly trencher teeth marks...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Why? waste of time. Don't perform a job you can not complete. Rid the problem for good. No Band-aids


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i had a sewer line that kept getting backed up every 2 months or so...after i bought my camera i put it down the line and found the cable company had bored their coax through the line.hit close to home...you never really know...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've run into gas line being bored through a sewer before. No point cameraing a clogged line. I've found the best approach is too ask as many questions about the blockage to the homeowner like if it has clogged before or if it just clogged for the first time. 

If you ever do hit a gas line that was bored through a sewer I wouldn't worry about getting sued. The gas company has deeper pockets than me, so that is who the blood sucking lawyers will go after.


----------



## Some Day Plumbi (Mar 4, 2012)

Why wouldn't the gas utility just check each drain after they horizontal bored the pipes just to be sure, surly it would be easier at the time to identify any faults they may have caused.

It is laughable that they then make it someone else's problem for there mistakes when they could have done the correct checks along the way.


----------



## smithben1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

Some Day Plumbi said:


> Why wouldn't the gas utility just check each drain after they horizontal bored the pipes just to be sure, surly it would be easier at the time to identify any faults they may have caused.
> 
> It is laughable that they then make it someone else's problem for there mistakes when they could have done the correct checks along the way.


Here in Minnesota they are now starting to make sure they didn't cross bore though any sewers. Its been a very painful process. My close friend blew up in a house when he hit a gas line.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> There is no functional benefit whatsoever to putting a camera stopped up sewer. The only possible exception would be to just locate what direction the pipe runs. You would never be able to see what is blocking the line. These "camera first" rules are popping up all across the country with many utility providers. They are attempting to shift liability off of their own back for cross-bore problems.
> 
> It is based on the principle of "I am not liable for my mistake unless you find my mistake in advance".


Maybe if they would locate sewer / water in advance just like you do with every other utility, there would be less mistakes.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumb26 said:


> Maybe if they would locate sewer / water in advance just like you do with every other utility, there would be less mistakes.


Exactly! We have to call them, why can't they call us?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have ran into cross bored sewers at least a dozen times. Had a 2" high pressure gas main in one, electrical lines in a few, Fiber optics in quite a few.

I had an elderly lady call me when she got a letter from a boring company explaining to her that they contact JULIE (which is our call first before you dig) and JULIE contacts all members to locate their utilities. Then it explained how her sewer and water service are private and owned by her, and she is responsible to have these lines located and marked. If she failed to have them located and they cross bore her sewer hit the water service she is responsible for repairs.

So to work I went, ran my locater through her sewer and marked a spot every 5' with the depth of the sewer and dashed lines every 1'. Then energized her water service and located it and marked the same as the sewer. In the process I had found a buried clean out for her. She said she knew her no deceased husband had a clean out installed but she had no idea where it was.

The boring company hit her sewer, and tried to get her to pay saying the locate was inaccurate. I dug it up with the village inspectors and the foreman and insurance guy from the boring company present. Proved to them I was right on top of the sewer and my depth was accurate by a 1/2". They ended up paying for the lady to stay in a hotel till they made the repairs and they reimbursed her for my locate fees, along with my excavation fees.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I have ran into cross bored sewers at least a dozen times. Had a 2" high pressure gas main in one, electrical lines in a few, Fiber optics in quite a few.
> 
> I had an elderly lady call me when she got a letter from a boring company explaining to her that they contact JULIE (which is our call first before you dig) and JULIE contacts all members to locate their utilities. Then it explained how her sewer and water service are private and owned by her, and she is responsible to have these lines located and marked. If she failed to have them located and they cross bore her sewer hit the water service she is responsible for repairs.
> 
> ...


And that's the way they will always play it. If you don't have your documentation and proof in place, they will try to hang you out to dry.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Waiting on the gas company to show up to camera line which I've never heard of our local utility doing, my thought is of the time I'm standing there waiting for them to show up and cam the line, then tell me they can't see a thing. Geez ya think???


----------

